# El Mejor Espresso Robusto Cigar Review - Got 'em Free...still not worth the price.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Whoa...are these terrible. Could possibly be the worst cigar I've ever attempted to smoke. I got a 5 pack free from CI with my order, and still cal...

Read the full review here: El Mejor Espresso Robusto Cigar Review - Got 'em Free...still not worth the price.


----------

